# Somerville Big cat caught



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Someone caught a big fish, I said someone, because I do not know who this person is. I was sent this photo, of the photo, that is posted at Academy in College Station. I talked to one person who said "they heard" he was fishing off the point of Overlook Marina when he caught this fish. I have not been able to verify exact info. They heard he took the fish home to eat.

The picture says he ws using a "striper leader", 3/0 hook, and a minnow. Based on that I would think he was fishing for Hybrids that are swimming the shores with the water so low. He has on boots, making me think he was fishing from shore instead of in a boat, maybe some people wear boots in a boat, not me. I hope he was able to certify it a record...however, the photo indicates it was caught on a Sunday, and feed store in Somerville that has big scales would be closed. I am told the scales at Overlook marina that are certified only goes to 30#, so the scales the fish are hanging on likely are not certified. According to the photo the fish weighed 88#, I was told 87.78#, so the scales must be digital, even if not certified scales.

Lots of speculation there, when you look at the picture and writing on it, you can speculate for yourself, just like I have. But, Congrats to the guy for catching such a large fish...that is a big accomplishment and a once in a lifetime thing to land a fish like that.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah - congrats to whomever you are!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

"You're gonna need a bigger boat" comes to mind. Cool picture!!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

When I look at that picture, I can feel the rod in my hand back in June when a fish hit so quick and hard that he broke the rod half into, right next to the reel, broke the leader and gone before I could even react, happened so quick I was dumb founded. 5 minutes later the little boy on board landed a 56#er that did not have my hook in his mouth.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats one big fat catfish, he has probably been getting fat on crappie and Lmbs since they have no place to hide with the water so low.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

`That's a bigun!!!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

wow what a fish


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

obiewan57 said:


> When I look at that picture, I can feel the rod in my hand back in June when a fish hit so quick and hard that he broke the rod half into, right next to the reel, broke the leader and gone before I could even react, happened so quick I was dumb founded. 5 minutes later the little boy on board landed a 56#er that did not have my hook in his mouth.


 I too remember the excitement and screams from that kid and how fast you'all took off toward BC. I'd hope this guy will come forward because there will be more doubts than beliefs.


----------



## whiskers62 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know what I will be dreaming of this week. What a fish.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Two years ago I had the joy of experiencing a 41 pounder on a trot line:
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2628671#post2628671

I could only imagine an 88, and on rod & reel. LUCKY.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That would be a tremendous jump for the R&R record, if certified!


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

i found this on TPWD site for Somerville lake records. Reminded me of this thread from a while back.



Species Weight Length Date Angler Bait or Lure


Catfish, Blue 87.88 52.00 Jan 15, 2012 Pablo Martinez minnow


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

The previous post is correct about the name of the fisherman and the weight...The scales the fish is hanging is the new digital 100 lb. scale the marina purchased the first of the year and yes, they are certified.


----------

